# Do the fenders need to be rolled to fit 19s?



## Willis_454 (May 22, 2010)

Im looking into buying some staggared rims for my 2004 w-40 gto, but the rear rims are 19 x 9.5 i was wondering if someone knows for sure if you have to roll the fenders or do any modifications to get these rims to fit, they are Stern ST-1 rims...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends on the offset. What is it?


----------

